# Clomid success



## Bambam11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi ladies. Just thought I would try and give some of you some hope. 

After ttc for nearly 3 years I was told I have pcos and I don't ovulate. I started 50mg clomid on 17th nov and got my bfp on 12th December 5 days before af was due. I have my 6 week scan Monday to check everything is ok and see if I'm carrying twins as I had my bfp so early. 

I didn't think clomid would work first time for me but it did. 

Just wanted to give everyone who is starting or on clomid some hope that it can and does work. Merry Christmas xxx


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement, and congratulations!!


----------



## Bambam11 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you so much. 

Just remember don't stress and it will happen for you. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Amazing Bambam!

Congratulations, very happy story 

xx


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

Love hearing Happy stories xx congratulations xx


----------



## lilac789 (Feb 6, 2015)

Congratulations! It's so good to hear good news stories x


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Great news, congratulations, thank you for sharing x


----------



## strangeasangels (Dec 31, 2014)

congratulations!

also wanted to share my best friend at work got pregnant on her third cycle of clomid (she started ovulating the second month). so yes it works!


----------

